# 17950, 17579, 16684, 17608 & 17705 Code Help



## drozcast (Apr 23, 2001)

Hey All, 

01 Jetta 1.8T WE, 162K 

I've been getting these codes recently and it's driving me nuts.. 

Little past history: Recently found some TB wires under one of the engine covers that were shorting against the intake so i re-spliced those using butt crimps. Replaced the N249 valve (078906283A), checked the diverter valve using a vac pump. Did the TB adaptation too multiple times. Replaced tons of vacuum hoses over the past 6 months too. Had the coil packs replaced multiple times, replaced the coil pack wiring harness last year too. 

The car ran fine for about a week now after sitting all night it starts ok, after the initial "cold start" warmup drives fine for about 10 mins on the highway..i feel a "stumble-cough" then after a min or so it happens again and gets worse until it goes into limp mode. 
Fast forward to the car sitting in the parking lot at work and after i leave work the same thing happens again. After it goes into limp mode it's doesn't run that bad (low rpms/slower) but there's virtually no hesitation. 

Would the wire shorting cause the TB to be messed up? I have a extra TB that i can try. 

Any suggestions or things to try? 
Thanks! 
Lee 


Tuesday,12,June,2012,17:07:17:50633 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 
Data version: 20120401 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWW.lbl 
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 DL 
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0007 
Software Coding: 07500 
Work Shop Code: WSC 08092 
VCID: 6BDE1182199ED11 
6 Faults Found: 

17705 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!) 
P1297 - 35-10 - - Intermittent 
17608 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249) 
P1200 - 35-10 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-10 - - Intermittent 
16688 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 35-10 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent 
17579 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle Actuator (G188) Implausible Signal 
P1171 - 35-10 - - Intermittent 
17950 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187) 
P1542 - 35-00 - Implausible Signal 

Readiness: 0000 0001


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Please post the full scan. 

Most of those codes are intermittent. If cleared, does anything besides 17950 come back? 



drozcast said:


> Little past history: Recently found some TB wires under one of the engine covers that were shorting against the intake so i re-spliced those using butt crimps.


 Horrible idea. Use proper W-crimps (or solder if you know how to do it properly), then cover with heat-shrink tubing. Re-check those BUTT connections.


----------



## drozcast (Apr 23, 2001)

here's the full scan.. i was talking with a vw tech and he said VW doesn't recommend soldering that's why i went the crimp route. 

thanks for the tip though, i'll redo those connections and see what happens. 

yes, if i erase the codes they eventually come back within the same day i cleared them. 

---------------------------- 

Tuesday,19,June,2012,12:18:58:50633 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 
Data version: 20120401 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75 
76 

Mileage: 264600km/164414miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWW.lbl 
Part No: 06A 906 032 DL 
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0007 
Coding: 07500 
Shop #: WSC 08092 
VCID: 6BDE1182199ED11 

4 Faults Found: 
17608 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249) 
P1200 - 35-10 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent 
17950 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187) 
P1542 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
17579 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle Actuator (G188) Implausible Signal 
P1171 - 35-10 - - Intermittent 
17705 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!) 
P1297 - 35-00 - 
Readiness: 0000 0101 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 907 379 D 
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0018945 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 2B5ED182891E111 

1 Fault Found: 
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl 
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 F 
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW6 0202 0004 
Coding: 12340 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3A70E4C62644B89 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl 
Part No: 1J0 920 905 J 
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V52 
Coding: 07232 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 2E58D896EA0C649 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: IMMO 
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2883787 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2883787 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006 
Shop #: WSC 08092 
VCID: F0E486EEB0B8B29 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl 
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ 
Component: 61 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04096 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 8608C036A23C8C9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J1959801C 
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. FS0002F 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1J1959802D 
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. BF0002r 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1J4959811C 
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. HL0002r 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1J4959812C 
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. HR0002r 

1 Fault Found: 
01131 - Control Circuit for Turn Signals 
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl 
Part No: 1JM 035 157 A 
Component: Radio DE2 0005 
Coding: 02041 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3E78E8D63A6C949 

1 Fault Found: 
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
00-00 - - 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

VW technically prohibits soldering (they ahve a TSB to that fact) due to the fact that an improper or sloppy solder job can increase resistance in a circuit. But a butt connector can do the same, or just make a bad connection. 

Definitely fix the throttle codes before chasing the others.


----------



## drozcast (Apr 23, 2001)

so would you still suggest soldering? i've soldered a bunch of times before so i'm comfortable with it. 

i googled W crimp but couldn't find anything, what specifically is is? 
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## drozcast (Apr 23, 2001)

Thanks. couple more questions for you.. 

So the firmware, you mean the ECU? and that would help the DTC's? Where does the scan pertain to the pedals? Is this a dealer only option? what version is the latest? 

WD? 

Thanks again. 




[email protected] Parts said:


> You need a firmware update.
> 
> Fix the sporadic condition at the OXS sensor heaters causing the pedal DTC's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Fix the sporadic condition at the OXS sensor heaters causing the pedal DTC's.


 He said he found shorted wires in the throttle harness. 

Would that burn down an ECU like the O2 heater short?


----------



## drozcast (Apr 23, 2001)

I do have a spare ECU, last year I had another issue and it was thought to be the ECU so I found a used one. I was thinking about swapping it out.. 

How much damge would occur if I kept driving like this? it's been about a week since I don't have a backup car. 

Thx. 



Anony00GT said:


> He said he found shorted wires in the throttle harness.
> 
> Would that burn down an ECU like the O2 heater short?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm going to wait for Jack to weigh in on the possibility of that harming an ECU. I know if the O2 heater circuit shorts it can burn the ECU and create throttle codes, but those are usually APP codes... 

You can't just swap ECU's, there's immobilizer coding involved. Unless you have the PINs, VCDS can't help you there. 

Plus, if you do install a new ECU without fixing the underlying problem, you're just going to kill the replacement ECU.


----------



## drozcast (Apr 23, 2001)

I thought you could do this procedure? 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/immobilizer2.html 

I just spoke with VW and they suggested crimp # 000 979 940, they sell them for $6 @ but I found a guy on the TDI forum that has them for 10/$10. Ever use those crimps? 

Thanks 




Anony00GT said:


> I'm going to wait for Jack to weigh in on the possibility of that harming an ECU. I know if the O2 heater circuit shorts it can burn the ECU and create throttle codes, but those are usually APP codes...
> 
> You can't just swap ECU's, there's immobilizer coding involved. Unless you have the PINs, VCDS can't help you there.
> 
> Plus, if you do install a new ECU without fixing the underlying problem, you're just going to kill the replacement ECU.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

It looks like your car is Immo 2, so yes you can. Most A4's I see are Immo 3. My bad. 


I don't know the crimps by part number, but if they're the W-crimps then yes, I've used them. They do work very well, but you do need the proper tool to crimp them.


----------



## drozcast (Apr 23, 2001)

the VW tech said they are originally airbag crimps but they use these for all the approved splices they need to make, they have the shrink tube/adhesive already on/in them too. 

i think i can borrow the tool so we'll see what happens. thanks a lot for the help! 




Anony00GT said:


> It looks like your car is Immo 2, so yes you can. Most A4's I see are Immo 3. My bad.
> 
> 
> I don't know the crimps by part number, but if they're the W-crimps then yes, I've used them. They do work very well, but you do need the proper tool to crimp them.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## Keithuk (Nov 17, 2009)

*VAG Error Code:* 17608 
*EOBD II Error Code:* P1200 

*Fault Location:* 
Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249) - Mechanical Malfunction 

*Possible Cause:* 
Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL)(K83) ON. 
Power Loss. 

Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249) faulty. 
Diverter Valve faulty. 

*Possible Solutions:* 
Check / Replace Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249). 
Check / Replace Diverter Valve. 

*VAG Error Code:* 17950 
*EOBD II Error Code:* P1542 

*Fault Location:* 
Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187) - Implausible Signal 

*Possible Cause:* 
Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL)(K83) active. 

Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty. 
Power Supply for Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty. 
Wiring/Connector(s) from/to Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty. 

*Possible Solutions:* 
Check Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188). 
See Measuring Value Blocks (MVB), usually MVB 062. 
Power Supply for Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty. 
Wiring/Connector(s) from/to Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty. 

*VAG Error Code:* 17579 
*EOBD II Error Code:* P1171 

*Fault Location:* 
Throttle Motor Position Sensor 2 for Throttle Actuator (G188) - Implausible Signal 

*Possible Cause:* 
Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL)(K83) active. 

Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty. 
Power Supply for Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty. 
Wiring/Connector(s) from/to Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty. 

*Possible Solutions:* 
Check Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188). 
See Measuring Value Blocks (MVB), usually MVB 062. 
Power Supply for Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty. 
Wiring/Connector(s) from/to Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty. 

*VAG Error Code:* 17705 
*EOBD II Error Code:* P1297 

*Fault Location:* 
Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!) 

*Possible Cause:* 
Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL)(K83) ON. 
Power Loss. 

Leaking Hoses and/or Pipes between Components. 
Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249) faulty. 
Diverter Valve faulty. 
Throttle Body dirty. 

*Possible Solutions:* 
Check Hoses and Pipes between Components. 
Check / Replace Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249). 
Check / Replace Diverter Valve. 
Check / Clean Throttle Body. 
Perform Throttle Body Alignment. 

*Special Notes:* 
Did anyone install an extra (wrong) dump valve? 
When found in the NAR (North American Region) 2.0T (BPY) check RVUTB: 01-09-03 or 2018919 for updated Crankcase Breather Valve. 
If the breather valve is faulty, full engine vacuum is typically found when removing the oil cap at idle. 

*VAG Error Code:* 01314 

*Fault Location:* 
Engine Control Module (ECM) - Check DTC Memory 

*Possible Cause:* 
Fault(s) stored in Engine control module (ECM). 

*Possible Solutions:* 
Check Engine control module (ECM) for fault codes. 

*Special Notes:* 
Engine control module (ECM) stored a Code which influences other Control Modules Functionality. 
To clear this Fault Code you will need to correct the Problem in the Engine control module (ECM) first. 

*VAG Error Code:* 01131 

*Fault Location:* 
Control Circuit for Turn Signals - Unknown Switch Condition 

*Possible Cause:* 
Locking Confirmation not working. 

Fuse(s) faulty. 
Wiring/Connectors from/to Central Locking or Comfort Control Module faulty. 
Emergency Flasher Switch (E229) faulty. 

*Possible Solutions:* 
Check Fuse(s). 
Check Wiring/Connectors from/to Central Locking or Comfort Control Module. 
Check Emergency Flasher Switch (E229). 

*VAG Error Code:* 65535 

*Fault Location:* 
Internal Control Module Memory Error 

*Possible Cause:* 
Wiring from/to Control Module faulty. 
Voltage Supply and/or Ground Supply faulty. 
Control Module faulty. 
Control Module Housing leaky. 

*Possible Solutions:* 
Check/Clean Wiring from/to Control Module. 
Check Voltage Supply and Ground Supply including the Main Supply/Connections at the Battery. 
Replace Control Module. 

*Special Notes:* 
This fault is NOT to be ignored when found in a major and/or critical system (Airbag, ABS etc.). 
When stored in other unimportant systems (Radio etc.) the general suggestion is to ignore it unless you notice functional limitations. Within the warranty period dealers are usually required to replace such control modules, but there have been a couple of cases with similar codes where these are getting ignored due to flaws in the control module software. If in doubt please refer to technical bulletins and similar documents provided by the vehicle manufacturer. 
Audi Airbag 6 & 7. 
Problem: A fault of the acceleration sensor may result in the above fault. 
Solution: Replace Airbag control module and both acceleration sensors. 
Audi Airbag 8. 
Problem: Due to under voltage the control module does not complete it's self test successfully. 
Solution: Replace Airbag control module and install a under voltage protection relay for it. 
Certain older TDI ECUs which have a vacuum line going to them. 
Problem: Vacuum line broken, either before ECU or inside ECU. 
Solution: Inspect and repair vacuum lines to ECU and inside ECU.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Anony00GT said:


> Horrible idea. Use proper W-crimps (or solder if you know how to do it properly), then cover with heat-shrink tubing. Re-check those BUTT connections.


 It's very, very rare to see a well-done butt splice connection. Some applications might be tolerant of mediocre butt splice joints but they're usually too flimsy for automotive use. 

The PO of my car (or the shop he took it to) used butt splices all over. Half-assed, wrapped loosely in electrical tape. What a PITA to locate and redo, but I replaced them all with Western Union splices (sometimes helped by careful soldering) and wrapped them with Scotch 23 splicing tape.


----------



## drozcast (Apr 23, 2001)

I'm still waiting for the crimps to come in so I figured might as well try soldering to see if it helps..it's been 2 days with no CEL's and that's 2 more days then before. 

So i'll see how it goes...


----------



## drozcast (Apr 23, 2001)

Hey..
it's been a while so i'd thought i would send a update. I finally got the right splices and borrowed the right crimper, crimped all the broken/cracked insulation wires I found. All was well for about 2 weeks. this morning i went to start the car, it rev'd up to 3k then back to idle..started to stumble like crazy, engine light was flashing for about 10 secs.. then went away.

idle smoothed out, drove to work (~25 miles) and i felt some hesitation at different speeds. got to work and did a scan:

Friday,26,October,2012,01:26:11:07493
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWW.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 DL
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0007
Software Coding: 07500
Work Shop Code: WSC 08092 
VCID: 6BCB142C1998B540E47
5 Faults Found:

17705 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!) 
P1297 - 35-00 - 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-10 - - Intermittent
16685 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 35-10 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
16686 - Cylinder 2 
P0302 - 35-10 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
17608 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249) 
P1200 - 35-10 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent
-----------------------------------

Any thoughts on why the codes would pop up again? I replaced both the N249 (under the bkt near the dipstick) and the diverter valve (2-3x) along with the coil packs and that didn't seem to help.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## noelskii (May 19, 2012)

I have almost the same problem: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5733325-Help-With-Codes-17705-16684-amp-16683

Everything is basically hit or miss, sometimes it's good and sometimes it's not. I've searched everywhere and everyone has a different solution and none of the solutions worked for me.

Right now, my car randomly sputters at random speeds and sometimes die at stoplights...Runs fine most of the time though. Latest thing i've done was clean the TB. My CEL hasn't been on for over a week now, but the codes are still there. 17705, 16684 (random misfire) & 16683 (misfire on cyl 4).


----------



## drozcast (Apr 23, 2001)

Thanks. Yeah, it's so weird that it's intermittent.

I found a thread where someone took off the side cover to the TB and cleaned the sensors..figured that would be worth a shot.


----------

